# Computer Games (RPGs) Where You Own A Castle



## Kaodi (Dec 23, 2013)

Are there any computer role-playing games where the game begins with you in ownership of a castle or plot of land where you will build one and the game centers around what you make of it? I know there are games like Neverwinter Nights 2 where you get to take control of a castle, but that is not from the beginning of the game and there are not a lot of options.

I am sure there are mods for Skyrim where you can have one of your own, and there plenty of games where they try something akin to that, but I do not know that any of them get it _quite_ right. It will be interesting to see what Kingdom Come: Deliverance offers in this regard (historical open world RPG set in 14th century Holy Roman Empire).


----------



## Deset Gled (Dec 23, 2013)

You have almost perfectly described the game "Castles" by Interplay.  The premise is that you are a king who has a plot of land and some money, and you have to design, build, and defend a castle.  You have to make decisions like what type of laborers to hire, what level to tax at, how to interact with the church, and occasionally defend against invaders.

Unfortunately, it is from the early 90s and native to DOS.  It was very good for the time, but would be considered limited in scope by today's standards.  Still, I recommend trying it if you are up to dealing with a DOS emulator.


----------



## LordAriakan (Dec 24, 2013)

There's the Stronghold series, but that's more of an RTS than an RPG


----------



## Derren (Dec 24, 2013)

I can't think of a castle building RPG mix other than Neverwinter 2 you mentioned.
If you are just looking for castle building the already mentioned Stronghold is best, but take one of the older titles (Stronghold 1 or Crusaders, Stronghold 2 is debatable) as the newer ones (legends and Stronghold 3) are buggy and generally meh.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Dec 24, 2013)

There was a PS series named Suikoden where you take ownership of a castle/fortress in the middle of the game(s) and then build them based on the NPC you recruit into your army.  Each NPC changes the way the fortress is laid out, but I'm not sure this is what you are looking for specifically.  BTW (the games were so awesome if you try to get them now, you are going to have to spend a pretty penny to get them.)


----------



## Descartes (Jan 5, 2014)

I found a free online game yesterday called Ministry of War where you choose a civilization (Rome, Persia, Egypt, China) and the ruler grants you a plot of land to build a city. You then build structures and upgrade them with the resources you have acquired. There are also creatures outside your city that you can attack with your armies to level them up and gain additional resources. 

I'm new to the game but there is a multiplayer part of the game where you can attack other civilizations and presumably reap more rewards. It kinda reminds me of the Kingmaker adventure path.


----------



## Serendipity (Jan 5, 2014)

I know there's a castle repair/management aspect to Awakening, the expansion pack for Dragon Age Origins but that's all.  Hopefully one of the other posters can come up with something better.  I'd be down for finding something like this too.


----------



## Bagpuss (Jan 6, 2014)

Thunderfoot said:


> There was a PS series named Suikoden where you take ownership of a castle/fortress in the middle of the game(s) and then build them based on the NPC you recruit into your army.  Each NPC changes the way the fortress is laid out, but I'm not sure this is what you are looking for specifically.  BTW (the games were so awesome if you try to get them now, you are going to have to spend a pretty penny to get them.)




Yeah I've kept my copies of those games even though the consoles that play them have been resigned to the loft.

I'm surprised a PC port for them hasn't appeared.


----------

